# Favorite Scandinavian city



## Hourglassnebula (Aug 14, 2015)

What is your favorite Scandinavian city?


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Malmö. While I have an affinity towards bigger cities with populations in the millions, I still really like this one despite it being small. Some of the best works in post-modern architecture have been built here


----------



## Hourglassnebula (Aug 14, 2015)

Balkanada said:


> Malmö. While I have an affinity towards bigger cities with populations in the millions, I still really like this one despite it being small. Some of the best works in post-modern architecture have been built here


Great pick. Malmo has indeed a great architecture


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I have not been yet to Scandinavia, but I'd really like to visit Upsala (because of a great children's book that left a mark on me) and Gothenburg (Miyazaki reasons).


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Stockholm and Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen :yes:


----------



## Grotlaufen (Mar 2, 2007)

As for individual buildings and street life ('urbanity'), I'd pick Copenhagen any day. 
That said, Oslo and Stockholm are both located in beautiful natural settings (in a valley surrounded by high hills close to the water in Oslo, in an archipelago in Stockholm). 

You could say the street scape (architecture, street life and the supply of it) is best in Copenhagen and the street view (the urban environment combined with its natural settings) is awesome in Stockholm, especially this time of the year with all the white nights right going on right now. But apart from some landmarks such as the city hall the architecture is not as exciting as Copenhagen, most of the residential quarters in the 19th ct downtown are quite dull IMO.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The Old Town in Stockholm is one of the most beautiful old towns I've ever seen.


----------



## Adde (May 8, 2011)

I'm biased of course but I really do love Stockholm. The combination of the natural setting and the buildings in the city center is just perfect. 

I'm also very fond of Visby. I hear it's completely dead in winter, but in summer it's great. So historic and a perfect base to explore Gotland from.


----------



## Jamaicensis (Jun 14, 2015)

Bergen. The surrounding nature is gorgeous, nice architecture too.


----------



## ilcapo (Jan 5, 2007)

Without mentioning small towns such as Visby, i would say:

Stockholm for its amazing innercity.
Copenhagen for its urban feeling, even outside of the inner city.

Bergen for its amazing surroundings.

Hard one


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

Jamaicensis said:


> Bergen. The surrounding nature is gorgeous, nice architecture too.


It rains far too much to be nice.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Copenhagen


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

No love for Oslo here? It ain't the most pretty but it had a really nice cosy feeling for me when I was there.

Stockholm has a beautiful old town - specifically gamla stan, but has the worst suburbs overall of the cities I have been to in the nordics. The inner city suffered a bit from the push for modernity as evidenced in lower Norrmalm. It also has the least attractive shopping area out of the big three capitals. However, it is the cleanest big city in Scandinavia and has possibly the best natural setting of all three. It also has the best transport network of all three. 

Copenhagen I liked the architecture most, even moreso than Stockholm. I also liked the waterfront areas there most of all. Copenhagen had nicer suburbs than Stockholm by a long way. I also loved the bike infrastructure everywhere. I would also say it has the nicest parks of all three big cities. The downside to Copenhagen is that it is the dirtiest city of the three mentioned with a lot more litter than the others. The metro was also surprisingly grubby and the S-tog a graffitied mess. For it's size the public transport was a bit lacking compared to Oslo and Stockholm. That said it would possibly be my pick for favourite due to its vibe and architecture oh and the best shopping streets of all three - they were beautiful and very nice to walk.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

I´m probably biassed but my vote goes for Copenhagen as well.

Even when visiting the boroughs of Vesterbro, Nørrebro, Østerbro Christianshavn and Amagerbro (and Frederiksberg for that matter you still get that urban vibe that you don´t get in any other danish town.
Downtown Aarhus is probably the only place that comes close.

I do realise that Nørrebro is not the nicest place to visit atm because of the ongoing gang war but its hopefully a temporary thing.


Oslo is the same as Aarhus, very little to see and do outside of the inner core at least that has been my experience.


Stockholm inner core feels bigger and probably is and if we only did a comparison of the city cores then I would give it to Stockholm instead but Copenhagen just have something more.


----------



## ElRaval (Jul 31, 2017)

I love urbanity so just because of that (as i said above) it goes to Copenhagen, along with the vibe of the city which i love.

But i must say that i find Stockholm (atleast the inner city) to be more beautiful city with its surroundings, and the fact that it is built on islands. Also the old town of Stockholm is amazing and if i was a tourist from outside of the nordic region and wanted to see something special i would probably find Stockholms city-core more attractive.


----------



## Hansadyret (Jun 22, 2008)

Bergen. Surrounded by 7 mountains. Full of history and cosy small streets. Nice colourful architecture.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

Copenhagen.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

BTW, what are the best times during the year to visit the top Scandinavian cities?


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

Copenhagen for its grit and character. Bergen is a personal favorite of mine as well.


----------

